# (V) In Ear Kopfhörer by Sennheiser



## Batze (9. Juni 2015)

*(V) In Ear Kopfhörer by Sennheiser*

Im Angebot stehen ein paar In-Ear Kopfstöpsel von Sennheiser.

Es handelt sich um die CX 200 Street II 
Um nicht alles auf zu listen hier der Link zu Sennheiser.

KLICK

Die Dinger sind Funkel Nagel Neu. Nur ich kann leider nichts damit anfangen. Habe sie ca. 10 Minuten getestet, aber für mich sind diese In Ear Dinger rein gar nichts, musste ich dann leider feststellen.
Ich habe mir Extra welche von einem Top Kopfhörer Spezialisten mit Namen gekauft, günstig, aber eben Top by Sennheiser.
Aber, ich komme damit überhaupt nicht klar, oder meine Öhrchen sind dafür nicht gemacht.

Natürlich ist kein Ohrenschmalz oder ähnliches vorhanden, ist ja neu.

Die Verpackung ist vorhanden und wird mitgeliefert. Ist aber aufgerissen. Geht ja gar nicht anders.
Kaufdatum ist der 02.05.2015 bei Saturn (Braunschweig). Also noch jede menge Garantie und dank Großem Kaufhaus auch überall einsetzbar, falls mal was sein sollte.
Der Kassen Bon wird natürlich mit geliefert.

Vorgestellt habe ich mir, inclusive Porto/Verpackung um die 20 €uro, VB.

Verschickt wird sofort nach Geld Eingang auf mein Konto.

Für Fragen auch gerne PN.


----------

